# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Adhesive recommendation for yellow tongue?

## paddyjoy

Can anyone recommend a good "construction grade" adhesive for securing yellow tongue to lvl joists? 
Thanks

----------


## Gaza

We use ultra set or skia bond t55 
Not liquid nails   
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## paddyjoy

> We use ultra set or skia bond t55

  Cheers thanks for the recommendation   

> Not liquid nails

   :Hahaha:

----------


## intertd6

Every particle board flooring project I've done or managed was supplied or done with just a standard construction adhesive such as no more nails, liquid nails, max bond, etc, timber or plywood flooring is a different kettle of fish with different  better quality adhesives.
regards inter

----------


## paddyjoy

I'm sure if you follow the standard and put in the required 40 something nails the sheet isn't going to go anywhere anyway. 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## goldie1

The place I am renting at the moment has yellow tongue nailed only built in the 80s. The squeaking drives 
me nuts

----------


## paddyjoy

Not going to skimp on the glue but as a matter of interest what is causing the squeaking? Is it the yellow tongue coming away from the joists?

----------


## jimfish

Squeaking is most likely caused by a loose nail in either the flooring or possibly in solid blocking between the joists.

----------


## jimfish

Interd6 , what glue do you use for strip flooring?

----------


## goldie1

> Not going to skimp on the glue but as a matter of interest what is causing the squeaking? Is it the yellow tongue coming away from the joists?

  The squeaking is caused by no glue, ( nails only ) The whole floor squeaks as the nails have worked loose 
over the last 25 years. I am only renting and I wont be here much longer other wise I would have fixed it.

----------


## paddyjoy

In our place the previous owners put new floor boards (kwila) directly down on top of the existing Baltic pine boards prior to selling. Pretty sure they didn't use any glue, its a challenge to find a spot that doesn't squeak!

----------


## goldie1

> In our place the previous owners put new floor boards (kwila) directly down on top of the existing Baltic pine boards prior to selling. Pretty sure they didn't use any glue, its a challenge to find a spot that doesn't squeak!

  Makes it hard to sneak in at 2am  :Smilie:

----------


## woodchip

You can now get flooring adhesive in a plastic flexible sausage, you just snip the corner & squeeze it out by hand, no need for a caulking gun, they are 2 or three times the size of a standard sized tube, the system works very well, its the perfect consistency, from memory the last one I used was max-bond. If theres something wrong with using the standard construction adhesive like liquid nails....I'd like to hear the reason why?, cheers

----------


## intertd6

> Interd6 , what glue do you use for strip flooring?

  Bostik ultraset. But it depends on where the project is & the best price for polyurethane glue. 
regards inter

----------


## paddyjoy

Ended up going with sika T55 as I could get it easily from the local bunnings. Cutting a hole in the 2kg sausages worked a treat thanks!

----------

